
The funny things happening on the way to singularity - neogodless
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/09/the-funny-things-happening-on-the-way-to-singularity/
======
neogodless
Do you agree with the conclusion that those that are building smarter machines
might make themselves obsolete, when computers are better at math and science?

Will there be a continued need for humans to plan and improve machines, or
will they do all the improving going forward (already programmed to find
improvements that benefit humans)?

